# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Flying Cat 3

## Maroulis Nikos

_Λόγω βλάβης του ρυθμιστή ελέγχου στροφών της δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής του Ε/Γ- ΚΑΤ «Φλάινγκ ΚΑΤ ΙΙΙ» Ν.Π. 10562, δεν εκτελέστηκε το σημερινό προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιό του από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σκόπελο - Αλόννησο - Σκιάθο - ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.
_
_ΠΗΓΗ ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_23/6/2006 - Βλάβη ταχύπλοου επιβατηγού πλοίου Flyingcat3_


_ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ_
_Βλάβη ταχύπλοου επιβατηγού πλοίου Flyingcat3__Σας γνωστοποιούμε ότι σήμερα πριν την αναχώρηση του ταχύπλοου επιβατηγού πλοίου της εταιρείας μας Flyingcat 3 διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στο ρυθμιστή ελέγχου στροφών της δεξιάς κυρίας μηχανής._
_Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο σήμερα Παρασκευή 23/06/2006 με αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη στις 13.45 για Σκόπελο – Αλόννησο – Σκιάθο – Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο._
_Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε λόγω του ανωτέρω προβλήματος ενώ για την διακίνηση των επιβατών γίνονται οι ακόλουθες διευθετήσεις :_
_• Οι επιβάτες από Θεσσαλονίκη με μέριμνα της εταιρείας προωθούνται οδικώς στο Βόλο από όπου θα αναχωρήσουν στις 17.40 με το πλοίο της εταιρείας ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ με προορισμό τη Σκιάθο και τη Σκόπελο. Οι επιβάτες για Αλόννησο θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με το Flying Dolphin XXIII στις 19.45._
_• Οι επιβάτες από Αλόννησο-Σκόπελο-Σκιάθο με προορισμό τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο και από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο προς Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Αλόννησο θα εξυπηρετηθούν με έκτακτο δρομολόγιο που θα εκτελέσει το πλοίο μας FlyingCat 5, το οποίο αναχωρεί από Αλόννησο 16.45 για Σκόπελο-Σκιάθο-¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο και από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο 19.45 για Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Αλόννησο._
_• Οι επιβάτες από Σκόπελο και Σκιάθο προς Θεσσαλονίκη θα προωθηθούν στο Βόλο με το πλοίο μας ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ και από εκεί θα μεταφερθούν οδικώς με μέριμνα της εταιρείας στη Θεσσαλονίκη._
_• Για τους επιβάτες από Αλόννησο προς Θεσσαλονίκη θα καλυφθούν τα έξοδα διαμονής τους για σήμερα (23/06/2006) από την εταιρεία και αύριο Σάββατο (24/06/2006) θα ταξιδέψουν με το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για Θεσσαλονίκη._
_Η εταιρεία μας αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να ζητήσει συγνώμη από τους επιβάτες για την αναστάτωση που προκλήθηκε από το απρόβλεπτο πρόβλημα, και ενημερώνει ότι  λαμβάνονται όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για την ταχεία αποκατάσταση του._

_Πειραιάς, 23 Ιουνίου 2006_

_πηγή http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....127&news_id=57_

----------


## sylver23

Hμερομηνία :  _02-09-08_ 
*Στο λιμάνι της Μήλου καθηλώθηκε το &#171;Flying Cat 3&#187;*  
 Βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στο αριστερό τζετ, η οποία προήλθε από αναρρόφηση πλαστικού αντικειμένου.   Στο λιμάνι της Μήλου καθηλώθηκε το ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό πλοίο Flying Cat 3, εξαιτίας βλάβης στο αριστερό τζετ, η οποία προήλθε από αναρρόφηση πλαστικού αντικειμένου. Στο σκάφος, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Σίφνος -Φολέγανδρο - Αμοργό, επιβαίνουν 150 άτομα.
Το πλοίο κατευθύνθηκε στη Μήλο ύστερα από συνεννόηση με το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ και την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, ενώ 119 από τους επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Φολέγανδρο και την Αμοργό παραμένουν επί του πλοίου, έως ότου βρεθεί τρόπος μεταφοράς τους στα νησιά για τα οποία προορίζονται.
*www.kathimerini.gr*_ με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_

----------


## speedrunner

Οι επιβάτες με προορισμό την Φολέγανδρο πέρασαν στην Σίφνο με το Highspeed 1 και σήμερα θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους με το Speedrunner II

----------

